# cmsc rabbit hunt



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Central Michigan Sportsman club
11 Annual Rabbit Hunt
January 17, 2009


Breakfast starts 6:00 am Drawings 3 pm

Registration $7
Breakfast $3


Endless Chilly bowl $2

Over 200 Door prizes including 
4 man archery week end deer hunt in log cabin
With a sauna hunt on private land,

Tools, knives, and much more
Raffle
Bag a bunny and register for a GUN 
Only one Rabbit per hunter
Come and enjoy the day with us
No one will go away unhappy
Located 4 miles east of Stanton on 522

989-291-5181


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

btt


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

might have to see..if im not in da UP..do you have to be a member?


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

no public is invited If you live a long way off just show up before the drawing. But you miss one heck of a good breakfast. Dan


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Danny how about posting the address!!?!


Good luck! Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

Should be a huge turn out. Looks like decent wather for the day.

Ed


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

If I can get the day off , the grandson and I will be there !
We always have a good time.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

we don't get mail there bbut 4230 e stanton rd 48888 should get you there


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

DANNY ELLER said:


> we don't get mail there bbut 4230 e stanton rd 48888 should get you there



Thanks Danny!


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:I apparently got ahead of myself. A couple friends and I put together a plan for the hunt. Long story short, we each got a rabbit and let another one keep running for the dogs. We gathered up the dogs to meet at the club for a nice bowl of chili. My friend Ben says "Hey did that sign say rabbit hunt Jan 17?" "Yeah" I said "but stop messing around." We drove down the drive and it was EMPTY!!!! We had a good laugh about it and then stopped at a little place in middleton for lunch. Good food and freindly service. It was not a wasted day but I think we could have found a few rabbits closer to Lansing and then went to the club on the 17th. Anyway Dan, thanks for having the drive plowed.
I'll try and be there Saturday.

Ed


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Ed the guys get up earlier to cook every year but a week early may be pushing it. Hope you can make it next week. Bought a savage 22 auto for the rabbit gun and a ruger 10/22 stainless with a red laminated stock for raffle. looks cold next Saturday but no big snows. Dan


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Menu 
Breakfast $3 all you can eat
eggs bacon sausage 
biscuits and sausage gravy 
pancakes 

Lunch $2 all you can eat 
chilly
potato soup 
goulash


----------

